# [Grip] mouais, jveux mieux !

## loopx

Bonsoir, à ma grande surprise, je viens de m'appercevoir que mon ripper préféré oublie/perd des pistes en chemin !!!

En effet, la piste 1 et 11,12 (piste 1 -> 12) ne sont pas convertie en mp3, alors que le logs dis que oui !

Je cherche un autre, plus KDE que Gnome, si vous voyer... J'ai entendu (cru entendre) qu'il y en avait peut etre un ou bientot... Mais meme n'importe lequel me conviendrais.

----------

## masterinferno

emerge -av kaudiocreator  :Smile: 

abcde en ligne de commande aussi  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Je doute que ce soit grip qui "oublis" des pistes. Il y a fort à parier que : soit cela vient des cd-tools en fond, soit du lecteur qui peut déconner soit (et c'est fort probable) : de protections anti-copies sur le cd (souvent ces protections bidouilles la toc...)

renseignes toi de ce côté aussi. (et passer de gtk à qt c'est pas mieux. c'est ma... nan ok c'est pareil, allez je suis gentil ^^)

----------

## loopx

Ah ouais, c'est vrai que ca existe encore les protections pour les cd audio  :Very Happy: , jvais essayer kaudiocreator, et si ca le fait encore, ben je chercherais ailleur le problème  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je cherche un autre, plus KDE que Gnome, si vous voyer... J'ai entendu (cru entendre) qu'il y en avait peut etre un ou bientot... Mais meme n'importe lequel me conviendrais.

 

Tu ne te souviendrais pas du nom ni d'un autre détail ?

----------

## guilc

Sous kde, pas besoin de soft !

tu configure les paramètres de compression dans kcontrol, puis tu lances konqueror. URL : audiocd:/ (a condition d'avoir installé les kdemultimedia-kioslaves)

Et la, tu choisis mp3, ogg (avec les paramètres mis dans le kcontrol), non compressé...

Et un simple glisser déposer !  :Wink: 

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Sous kde, pas besoin de soft !
> 
> tu configure les paramètres de compression dans kcontrol, puis tu lances konqueror. URL : audiocd:/ (a condition d'avoir installé les kdemultimedia-kioslaves)
> 
> Et la, tu choisis mp3, ogg (avec les paramètres mis dans le kcontrol), non compressé...
> ...

 

Rhoooo, je ne connaissais pas cette fonction avec kde. Je viens de l'utiliser et franchement c'est excellent et ultra simple.

Merci bien  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Je connaissais cette méthode, mais elle ne te permet pas de comprimer en autre chose que le mp3 ou le ogg et pour pas contrarier j'utilise le flac sans perte, ensuite je préfère nettement un soft dédier pour le rippage et la compression qui te crée un répertoire avec le nom de l'artiste, un sous répertoire avec le titre de l'album et bien d'autre petit plus.

----------

## kwenspc

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je connaissais cette méthode, mais elle ne te permet pas de comprimer en autre chose que le mp3 ou le ogg et pour pas contrarier j'utilise le flac sans perte, ensuite je préfère nettement un soft dédier pour le rippage et la compression qui te crée un répertoire avec le nom de l'artiste, un sous répertoire avec le titre de l'album et bien d'autre petit plus.

 

+1

----------

## chipsterjulien

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je connaissais cette méthode, mais elle ne te permet pas de comprimer en autre chose que le mp3 ou le ogg et pour pas contrarier j'utilise le flac sans perte, ensuite je préfère nettement un soft dédier pour le rippage et la compression qui te crée un répertoire avec le nom de l'artiste, un sous répertoire avec le titre de l'album et bien d'autre petit plus.

 

Oui, je suis tout à fait d'accord que ca ne remplace pas un ripper, cependant la fonction est intéressante et je pense sera certainement développé par la suite. Pour l'instant, il est clair que tu ne peux le faire que pour du ogg et du mp3 mais je pense que flac devrait arriver aussi dans les autres versions de kde (4.0.x?)

----------

## sireyessire

sinon il existe abcde pour ripper/encoder en ce que vous voulez. mais c'est du mode texte  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Anthyme

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> sinon il existe abcde pour ripper/encoder en ce que vous voulez. mais c'est du mode texte 

 

+1

J'utilise que ça et c vraiment excelant !

----------

## cylgalad

Rien ne vaut ExactAudioCopy (EAC), il parait qu'il marche avec wine... Vive le flac, à mort le mp3 qui rend sourd  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> sinon il existe abcde pour ripper/encoder en ce que vous voulez. mais c'est du mode texte 

 

Ouais, je plussoie aussi, mais en partie seulement :

J'ai 2 ou 3 CD qui sont des CD mixtes (avec un piste data en plus), et impossible de les ripper avec abcde (en fait, c'est cdparanoia qui chie). ceux la ont été rippé avec succes avec la méthode kde et audiocd:/  :Wink: 

----------

## Dominique_71

J'utilise un script. Il travaille en deux temps: extraction d'un fichier wav par piste du cd et encodage en un autre format (ici ogg). Il fonctionne très bien, même avec des CDs protégés. Son seul défaut est sa lenteur avec certaines protections, il peut mettre jusqu'à plusieurs heures pour extraire un CD avec des protections particulièrement rétives. Il est facile de le modifier pour changer de codeur ou de lecteur de CD.

```
# !/bin/sh

# usage: cdda2ogg <name prefix for all mp3 files>

#

# list_audio_tracks is a (symbolic) link to cdda2wav

# and used to generate a list of audio track numbers and start

# sectors, which in turn are used in a loop to spawn cdda2wav

# and the post processor on a track by track basis.

#

# feedback needed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

#

# specify the audio track listing program and its options

LAT=list_audio_tracks

LAT_OPTIONS='-D /dev/cdrom'

# It seams at -D<device> is necessary with the ide-scsi driver (not sure

# but that was not working without).

# specify the sampling program and its options

# do not specify the track option here!

CDDA2WAV=cdda2wav

CDDA2WAV_OPTS='-Owav -H -P0 -q -x -D /dev/cdrom'

# -x is for the best quality with cdda2wav

# for normal use, comment out the next line with a #

#DEBUG='-d1'

# specify the post processing program and its options

MP_CODER=oggenc

#MP_OPTIONS='2>/dev/null 1>/dev/null'

MP_OPTIONS='-r -b 350'

#MP_OPTIONS='-hq'

# clean up wav file on exit, abort, ...

trap "rm -rf $WAVFILE" 0 2 3 4 6 7 8 10 11 12 13 15

# feed track numbers and start sectors into loop

$LAT $LAT_OPTIONS | while read TRACK STARTSECTOR;

do

  $CDDA2WAV $CDDA2WAV_OPTS -t$TRACK $DEBUG $WAVFILE

#  echo n | $MP_CODER $WAVFILE $FILEPREFIX$TRACK.mp3 $MP_OPTIONS

  $MP_CODER $MP_OPTIONS $WAVFILE -o $FILEPREFIX$TRACK.ogg

  # check result code

  RES=$?

  if [ $RES = 0 ] ; then

    echo File $FILEPREFIX$TRACK.ogg finished successfully.

    rm $WAVFILE

  else

    echo File $FILEPREFIX$TRACK.ogg failed \(result $RES\). Aborted. >&2

#    break # wrong with boucle if

  fi

done

```

----------

## l_arbalette

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*   sinon il existe abcde pour ripper/encoder en ce que vous voulez. mais c'est du mode texte  
> 
> Ouais, je plussoie aussi, mais en partie seulement :
> 
> J'ai 2 ou 3 CD qui sont des CD mixtes (avec un piste data en plus), et impossible de les ripper avec abcde (en fait, c'est cdparanoia qui chie). ceux la ont été rippé avec succes avec la méthode kde et audiocd:/ 

 

Perso, je trouve la méthode KDE trop forte ! même s'il n'y a pas toutes les petites fonctions annexes...

----------

## loopx

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Sous kde, pas besoin de soft !
> 
> tu configure les paramètres de compression dans kcontrol, puis tu lances konqueror. URL : audiocd:/ (a condition d'avoir installé les kdemultimedia-kioslaves)
> 
> Et la, tu choisis mp3, ogg (avec les paramètres mis dans le kcontrol), non compressé...
> ...

 

Hein!? Carément  :Very Happy: . Mais pour le nom des pistes, ca marche aussi ???

----------

## l_arbalette

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   Sous kde, pas besoin de soft !
> 
> tu configure les paramètres de compression dans kcontrol, puis tu lances konqueror. URL : audiocd:/ (a condition d'avoir installé les kdemultimedia-kioslaves)
> 
> Et la, tu choisis mp3, ogg (avec les paramètres mis dans le kcontrol), non compressé...
> ...

 

Ben, j'ai un CD de Mozart en ce moment dans le lecteur (désolé   :Wink:  ), et le nom des pistes apparait bien.

çà marche vraiment !

----------

## guilc

 *t-bow wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*    *guilc wrote:*   Sous kde, pas besoin de soft !
> 
> tu configure les paramètres de compression dans kcontrol, puis tu lances konqueror. URL : audiocd:/ (a condition d'avoir installé les kdemultimedia-kioslaves)
> 
> Et la, tu choisis mp3, ogg (avec les paramètres mis dans le kcontrol), non compressé...
> ...

 

+1

Ca utilise aussi CDDB pour remplir les tags  :Wink: 

----------

## letchideslandes

Konqueror de plus gère aussi le flac, à l'ouverture dans Konqueror d'un CD Audio, tu as ces dossiers :

```
CDA

CD Entier : contient une piste unique du CD, en flac, mp3 ogg, wav

FLAC : piste à piste

Information : un fichier text d'info cddb

MP3 : piste à piste tagger comme tu le désires

Ogg Vorbis : piste à piste tagger comme tu le désires

A la rcine piste à piste en Wav
```

Je vois pas ce qu'il manque.

----------

## titoucha

Peut être rien mais je me fais trop vieux pour changer les petite habitudes que j'ai prises avec kaudiocreator,   :Wink: 

en deux cliques de souris je comprime mon cd entier en flac alors pourquoi changer ?

----------

## l_arbalette

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Peut être rien mais je me fais trop vieux pour changer les petite habitudes que j'ai prises avec kaudiocreator,  
> 
> en deux cliques de souris je comprime mon cd entier en flac alors pourquoi changer ?

 

Parce que ça te ferait gagner 1 clic ?   :Wink: 

----------

## Dominique_71

J'utilise aussi beaucoup l'audiocd dans konqueror, mais quand il me sort des blancs ou des sauts dans les morceaux, le script que j'ai mit plus haut fonctionne à la perfection.

----------

## dapsaille

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *t-bow wrote:*    *loopx wrote:*    *guilc wrote:*   Sous kde, pas besoin de soft !
> 
> tu configure les paramètres de compression dans kcontrol, puis tu lances konqueror. URL : audiocd:/ (a condition d'avoir installé les kdemultimedia-kioslaves)
> 
> Et la, tu choisis mp3, ogg (avec les paramètres mis dans le kcontrol), non compressé...
> ...

 

Rhaaaaa lovely ....

 super .. mais heeuuuu dans kcontrol ou trouve on les qualités (genre vbr 320 -q 9) ??

EDIT 2 = Mais heuuu à part la doc vous connaissez un endroit qui répertorie les pépites de kde ?? car la je deviens fou de découvrir cette fonction si tardivement .... 

EDIT Trouvé ... dans la section Multimedia onglet cd audio :p

----------

